# CHECK THIS CRAP OUT



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

5 GALLON CHROME DNA SPECIALTY TANK .... NOT EVEN 150 PSI IN TANK ... JUST FILLED THROUGH SCHRADER VALVE AND LIFTED CAR UP ... AIR WAS IN TANK FOR ABOUT 30 MINUTES ... WAS WIRING UP RELAY TO FILL UP TO 200 PSI WITH 4 VIAIR 380C AND BOOM ... PICS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES .... BE CAREFUL


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

WOW. :0


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Jesus! 150?!?!
Might go wrap mine......


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## UKAIR-ONE (Mar 28, 2006)

That tank should of been X-rayed .....................................

But supose there is no cumback cos they are rated at 100psi?????????

Its a chance we take.

Most truck air brakes run at 16 bar thats why I use em.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Where did you get that tank from? That is ridiculous. Just to think if you were actually near the tank when it happened. Was it bolted down when it happened? Looks like it ripped the hoses right off the compressors.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

wow


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

damn!!!!!! Thats a shure blessing you missed that bullet..


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I have used a shit load of those tanks. never had 1 problem.

Thats the problem with china chrome tanks. No quality control.


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

holy shit i got 4x of them :0 :0 :0


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

man that sucks! but as long as you are ok stay safe man.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

looks like someone was trying to see what was inside the tank, there aint nothing in there but air :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 30 2007, 01:01 PM~7584827
> *looks like someone was trying to see what was inside the tank, there aint nothing in there but air :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowsixfo64 (Jan 23, 2007)

where did you get that tank Iraq???


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

damn and i was wooried about mine blowing at 600psi


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsixfo64_@Mar 30 2007, 12:29 PM~7585457
> *where did you get that tank Iraq???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

how loud was that :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats shitty


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Thank god nobody was hurt,

Pay more money for airlift DOT approved tanks or hoosier tanks. If you wanna run the chrome tanks, becarefull.


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 30 2007, 07:18 AM~7582819
> *Where did you get that tank from?  That is ridiculous.  Just to think if you were actually near the tank when it happened.  Was it bolted down when it happened?  Looks like it ripped the hoses right off the compressors.
> *



DNA SPECIALTY .... Thank go we were under dash wiring switches ... I was with another customer at the time ... sounded like a bomb went off ... bolted down to 3/4" mdf ... It blew the trunk floor down and separated welds on the floor pan ... It did blow the compressors right off their mounts and ripped the leader hoses right out .....  :angry: :0


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Mar 30 2007, 04:31 PM~7585983
> *damn and i was wooried about mine blowing at 600psi
> *


Be very careful ...... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

so does the chrome process make it weaker?ive herd of lots of differnt issues with the chrome tanks


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 30 2007, 09:49 PM~7587602
> *how loud was that :0
> *



Like a bomb when .... louder than a m-80 ....


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7588061
> *so does the chrome process make it weaker?ive herd of lots of differnt issues with the chrome tanks
> *


Yes they say the chrome plating process does weaken the welds ... because of the acid bath ... if you look in side the tank it is all rusted ... that was a brand new tank ... and aslo look at how thin the metal is on the tank .... every five dot tanks are pressure tested to 300 lbs. by law and are allot thicker ... and are always black .... NOT CHROME ....  :biggrin:


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

DAM THAT'S FUCKIN CRAZY U BOUGHT THAT TANK BRAND NEW OR WHAT


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 30 2007, 07:56 PM~7588053
> *DNA SPECIALTY .... Thank go we were under dash wiring switches ... I was with a nother customer at the time ... sounded like a bomb when off ... bolted down to 3/4" mdf ... It blew the trunk floor down and separated welds on the floor pan ... It did blow the compressors right off their mounts and ripped the leader hoses right out .....    :angry:  :0
> *


I was there when it went off.....shit..I had to go change my underwear it was so loud
hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAWDA$BOI_@Mar 30 2007, 11:02 PM~7588102
> *DAM THAT'S FUCKIN CRAZY U BOUGHT THAT TANK BRAND NEW OR WHAT
> *


Yes I did ... I have installed hundreds of them just like it also .... scary shit


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lock down_@Mar 31 2007, 01:18 AM~7588847
> *I was there when it went off.....shit..I had to go change my underwear it was so loud
> hno:
> *


And you were probrably thinking about doing hydros instead .... :0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 30 2007, 07:56 PM~7588053
> *DNA SPECIALTY .... Thank go we were under dash wiring switches ... I was with a nother customer at the time ... sounded like a bomb when off ... bolted down to 3/4" mdf ... It blew the trunk floor down and separated welds on the floor pan ... It did blow the compressors right off their mounts and ripped the leader hoses right out .....    :angry:  :0
> *


holy fuck, i had my airlift 12 gallons upto 800 and sprung a small leak, never blew up like that!, today I was working on an accord with the same tank and I was nervous as shit.
That could rip my face off.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 30 2007, 10:01 PM~7588091
> *Yes they say the chrome plating process does weaken the welds ... because of the acid bath ... if you look in side the tank it is all rusted ... that was a brand new tank ... and aslo look at how thin the metal is on the tank .... every five dot tanks are pressure tested to 300 lbs. by law and are allot thicker ... and are always black .... NOT CHROME ....    :biggrin:
> *



YES, your right, the acid bath will break the material down.. I used to chrome plate, and it's a process of acid and heat ( from ele current )

Glad your ok bro,


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Now I m nervous I got Juice but I got a 1 gallon tank back there in the spare tire compartment at 150 PSI with a small compressor for my AIR horns hno: .But mine came from FIRESTONE and is black does anyone know what the pressure rating is on this little tank FIRESTONE 1 GALLON TANK BLACK


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rusrious_@Mar 31 2007, 10:53 AM~7589897
> *YES, your right, the acid bath will break the material down..  I used to chrome plate, and it's a process of acid and heat ( from ele current )
> 
> Glad your ok bro,
> *




it's called hydrogen embrittlement


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum bro, luckily you dodged that shit, that metal looks sharp.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope the car wasnt damaged badly. You are still losing out with the compressors and stuff. I can't even imagine what would have happened if the car left the shop and that happened on the road.

In the future instead of chrome im going to stick with the Stainless tanks.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 31 2007, 04:56 AM~7588053
> *DNA SPECIALTY .... Thank go we were under dash wiring switches ... I was with another customer at the time ... sounded like a bomb went off ... bolted down to 3/4" mdf ... It blew the trunk floor down and separated welds on the floor pan ... It did blow the compressors right off their mounts and ripped the leader hoses right out .....    :angry:  :0
> *


lol,,so who had to go the walmart with no draws on,, to buy fresh undies for the whole shop?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn,glad to hear nobody was hurt at all,just hope ya dont lose out too much from it,

ima have to tell my brother to think twice about a chrome tank for his blazer,im thinkin instead we will just have to paint his black one...


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

thats crazy man....good thing no one was hert...i dropped of some money on friday wit june....so lemme no when u want my car...lata


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

thats some crazy shit bro! thank god no one got hurt!!!


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Mar 31 2007, 11:09 PM~7592706
> *thats crazy man....good thing no one was hert...i dropped of some money on friday wit june....so lemme no when u want my car...lata
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 31 2007, 06:16 PM~7591492
> *I hope the car wasnt damaged badly.  You are still losing out with the compressors and stuff.  I can't even imagine what would have happened if the car left the shop and that happened on the road.
> 
> In the future instead of chrome im going to stick with the Stainless tanks.
> *


The trunk has a dent in it ... the floor pan separated from the tailight section because the tank blew down (so called weld was on the bottom)


I wonder if the stainless tanks are D.O.T. approved .... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

too bad you didnt buy it at walmart, you could just take it back! :biggrin:


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: as long as everyone is still alive, things can be fixed. but pay more attention!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: maybe its just the new yorkers


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

i dont think im getting a chrome tank anytime soon....flat black with scratches will do just fine lol


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 2 2007, 10:00 AM~7601501
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  as long as everyone is still alive, things can be fixed. but pay more attention!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: maybe its just the new yorkers
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Bumjkp


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 damn!!! glad everyone is OK.


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

I ALWAYS THOUGHT HYDROS WHERE DANGEROUS, AIR IS CRAZY


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 3 2007, 07:31 AM~7608429
> *I ALWAYS THOUGHT HYDROS WHERE DANGEROUS, AIR IS CRAZY
> *


This is just a guess, so hear me out. Since air compresses its going to exert more force and for a longer period of time compared to hydraulics when it leaks. Yes, hydraulic systems are capabe of more than 10 times the actual pressure as compared to air systems, but since the oil doesnt compress if anything ruptures, the oil will flow once it leaks and only if continued to be pressurized will spray oil etc. When a tank splits, the air doesnt just trickle out, it starts to expand and escapes from the tank and can do this for a matter of seconds or longer. With a pinhole like Phatz said he's had (I have too) its just a small leak that is controlled. Didn't seem dangerous. What Squeaky had was an uncontrolled leak that kept expanding until all the pressure was released.

You never hear of anyones brake calipers or brake lines exploding do you? Its a simple hydraulic system and when it leaks, it just leaks. No major catastrophes.

Like I said. I was just thinking. Not 100% Sure.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn I woulda ran like a bitch! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I bet you almost had a heart attack :0


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn, I have a 9 gallon chrome tank with 4 1" ports and I run it at 230 with a york. Makes me think twice before standing in front of it.


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Apr 3 2007, 12:17 PM~7609128
> *This is just a guess, so hear me out.  Since air compresses its going to exert more force and for a longer period of time compared to hydraulics when it leaks.  Yes, hydraulic systems are capabe of more than 10 times the actual pressure as compared to air systems, but since the oil doesnt compress if anything ruptures, the oil will flow once it leaks and only if continued to be pressurized will spray oil etc.  When a tank splits, the air doesnt just trickle out, it starts to expand and escapes from the tank and can do this for a matter of seconds or longer.  With a pinhole like Phatz said he's had (I have too) its just a small leak that is controlled.  Didn't seem dangerous.  What Squeaky had was an uncontrolled leak that kept expanding until all the pressure was released.
> 
> You never hear of anyones brake calipers or brake lines exploding do you?  Its a simple hydraulic system and when it leaks, it just leaks.  No major catastrophes.
> ...



Sounds almost right ,...... TANK WAS NOT LEAKING .... EVEN WORSE I THINK .... :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 29 2007, 11:06 PM~7581732
> *5 GALLON CHROME DNA SPECIALTY TANK .... NOT EVEN 150 PSI IN TANK ... JUST FILLED THROUGH SCHRADER VALVE AND LIFTED CAR UP ... AIR WAS IN TANK FOR ABOUT 30 MINUTES ... WAS WIRING UP RELAY TO FILL UP TO 200 PSI WITH 4 VIAIR 380C AND BOOM ... PICS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES .... BE CAREFUL
> 
> 
> ...


damn! :0


----------



## rodeo (Sep 18, 2006)

The evening after I read this thread I was leaning in my trunk ,opening up the valve to fill my tanks from my newly fitted scuba tank....it certainly made me more wary of the consequences if there was a problem!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rodeo_@Apr 4 2007, 06:31 AM~7615570
> *The evening after I read this thread I was leaning in my trunk ,opening up the valve to fill my tanks from my newly fitted scuba tank....it certainly made me more wary of the consequences if there was a problem!!!!
> *


i feel u..never thought that shit would happen @ 150 psi,...now when i get in the back of the trunk i will make sure my tank is empty or near empty... cuz u never know


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

One thing we can all learn from this is that it makes more sense to buy tanks that are tested. Firstone, Air lift or a DOT approved tank. At least they have some sort of regulations to go by. In the event that someone does get hurt, at least someone can be held responsible. We have all been doing this a long time and have never seen anything like this. Its not normal, but the last thing we want is another freak 1 in a million accident where one of us gets hurt. That would be worse than a damaged trunk or compressor. I just cant get over the destruction it caused. Each time I look at it, it makes me wonder what could have been.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Yup I have layed ontop of tanks, my face an 1" away from them, when you are in a trunk I never air the tanks out.


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 31 2007, 11:36 AM~7590230
> *it's called hydrogen embrittlement
> *


Right on homie, just didnt want to get into it,lol

I like the nickle plate myself,

Ummm, makes me want to get my own Plating Business going, fun work,

Maybe small parts, cheap and fast, but good work? UMMM :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 4 2007, 09:51 AM~7616699
> *Yup I have layed ontop of tanks, my face an 1" away from them, when you are in a trunk I never air the tanks out.
> *


nneither did i...until now


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 5 2007, 09:44 AM~7623835
> *nneither did i...until now
> *



its a fucking pain in the ass to de-presurize the system. I probably will never do it.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 5 2007, 02:45 PM~7625704
> *its a fucking pain in the ass to de-presurize the system. I probably will never do it.
> *


not sayin i will depressurize to 0 psi but i would keep it low..not that much of a pain in the ass...hit a switch or 2 before u start the work and thats it or if its a projuect jsut put a pressure relief valve on the tank till u finish...might be a pain in the ass but worth it considering that shit can blow ur head off ur shoulders.....kinda reminds me of the guy on here that had a piston pump blow up on him when he was unistalling it with nitrogen in the tank...he got really fucked up, almost died
!!!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 5 2007, 04:40 PM~7626327
> *not sayin i will depressurize to 0 psi but i would keep it low..not that much of a pain in the ass...hit a switch or 2 before u start the work and thats it or if its a projuect jsut put a pressure relief valve on the tank till u finish...might be a pain in the ass but worth it considering that shit can blow ur head off ur shoulders.....kinda reminds me of the guy on here that had a piston pump blow up on him when he was unistalling it with nitrogen in the tank...he got really fucked up, almost died
> !!!
> *


I hear ya, I did the same thing to an accord I was working on today, lowered it to about 100 psi instead of 175.. Peace of mind.

I had to re-wire a switch box and some small other stuff.

On old setups I used to do , I always used to run pressure relief valves, so if it went over 200 psi it would blow off, I havent used 1 in years, I used to use them on all my old setups, 

175 pressure switch = 200 psi blow off valve
200 psi pressure switch = 225 psi blow off valve

This maybe something to consider for every setup. Incase a pressure switch or relay/solenoid fails.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 29 2007, 10:06 PM~7581732
> *5 GALLON CHROME DNA SPECIALTY TANK .... NOT EVEN 150 PSI IN TANK ... JUST FILLED THROUGH SCHRADER VALVE AND LIFTED CAR UP ... AIR WAS IN TANK FOR ABOUT 30 MINUTES ... WAS WIRING UP RELAY TO FILL UP TO 200 PSI WITH 4 VIAIR 380C AND BOOM ... PICS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES .... BE CAREFUL
> 
> 
> ...


dammm homie!!! wrapp that bitch with a supa duty comdom!! :biggrin:


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the biggest peace of mind would be to use DOT approved tanks. Firestone or Airlift. Older systems that you are unsure of hit a few switches. Makes sense. Maybe its a habit we should all get into. Who knows how long this will stick in our heads.


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

how much shipped with rust?


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

Did this shit happen while the compressors where on? this shit has me wanting to wrap my tanks or build a steel frame around them....no bullshit, I got kids running around my house-no room for accidents. hno: :ugh:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@Apr 15 2008, 10:04 PM~10424898
> *Did this shit happen while the compressors where on?  this shit has me wanting to wrap my tanks or build a steel frame around them....no bullshit, I got kids running around my house-no room for accidents. hno:  :ugh:
> *


We filled the tanks up with a schrader valve to 150 psi ..and were wiring up switch under dash to turn compressors on ... Kaboom


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Apr 15 2008, 11:55 AM~10420613
> *how much shipped with rust?
> *


That tank was brand new ,,, out of the box .. when they are chroming them do not plug them so they can sink in the chroming tank ... brand new rust ....  :biggrin:


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

i always empty my tank while working its not that hard all i do is dump all the tires and try to fill them at the same time, i have a 10 swithch box. since i saw a guy with no hand from a shop compressor ( missing wrist down) ill never trust a thank. 

i seen pictures of trunks when that blows up it sucks.

by the way are u going to reuse that tank?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

this tank blowing up buisness is starting to get out of hand. 
everyday i see more and more of this shit and some of these companies need to step up and take responsibility and recall some shit or exchange. 
its not a big deal buyin china wheels because its not like this type of dangerous shit happens from them, but china tanks? come on! it seems like you might as well put a fucking grenade in your trunk with no pin at wait for that shit to BLOW! 
so far it seems that people have been fortunate enough not to get injured, but when someone does these companies are gonna face some serious lawsuites


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

In all honesty it's just best to stay with the norm Firestone, Hoosier D.O.T. tanks. That flashy shit will cost you in the end where as the standard D.O.T.'s will last you a life time. I have yet to hear/have a D.O.T. tank blow up.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thought MABE bags would be a good choice on my daily because I have heard good things about the ride :wow: after seeing these pics :wow: I would rather have an oil leak in my trunk hno:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

DOT :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Damn! that's scary! How about the aluminum tanks? are they better/stronger?
I've seen two of this incident so far, so you know more is about to give. Is just a matter of time before the rust eat through this china tanks and "BOOOOM"
Fuck i have two of these tanks. hno: Time to switch!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 21 2008, 05:25 PM~10468329
> *Thought MABE bags would be a good choice on my daily because I have heard good things about the ride :wow: after seeing these pics :wow: I would rather have an oil leak in my trunk hno:
> *


batteries tend to blow up/catch fire as well.. no matter what route you take, poor quality and or poor install will cost you..


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

if you have a steel tank, once every couple months drain it and put in a tablespoon of air tool oil and that coats the tank with oil to prevent rust.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 28 2008, 04:54 PM~10523212
> *if you have a steel tank, once every couple months drain it and put in a tablespoon of air tool oil and that coats the tank with oil to prevent rust.
> *


never seen you mention that before . i know about draining but not about the oil


----------



## getto (Oct 24, 2007)

IF YOU USE A GOOD TANK AND A GOOD AIR WATER SEPERATOR YOU SHOULD HAVE ALOT LESS CHANCE FOR MISHAPS, I ALWAYS HAD FIRESTONE TANKS AND I USED TO PUT THE NITROGEN RIGHT TO THEM FROM THE CYLINDER AND I USED TO RUN MY COMPS TO 200 AND NEVER HAD A PROB. BUT I HAVE DEFINITLY SEEN A COUPLE OF THOSE CHEAP ASS CHINA TANKS LEAK BUT NEVER BLOW LIKE THAT OF THAT CADDY PIC, JUST GOOD TO KNOW THAT NOBODY GOT HURT.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

YOU SHOULD OF WENT WITH HYDRAULICS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THATS THE WAY TO GO HYDRAULICS


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 22 2008, 08:07 AM~10474125
> *Damn!  that's scary! How about the aluminum tanks?  are they better/stronger?
> I've seen two of this incident so far, so you know more is about to give.  Is just a matter of time before the rust eat through this china tanks and "BOOOOM"
> Fuck i have two of these tanks. hno:  Time to switch!
> ...


FUCK!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

According to the tank manufacture there was a material change and they never set the welder for the new material. The welds weren't hot enought and that caused the lack of penatration thus allowing the tanks to blow/split at the seams. They have all been recalled at this time and no more are available.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato+Apr 2 2007, 10:00 AM~7601501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: fuck air


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

two hits, 89 inches on air.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ITS OK HYDRAULICS ARE A REAL LOWRIDER NOT BAGS SEE WE ONLY NEED 2 PUMPS AND 6 BATTERIES TO MAKE ARE SHIT FLY BUT AIR BAGS U NEED LIKE 4 CO2 TANKS AND SHIT TO MAKE UR CAR GET UP REAL HIGH I RATHER HAVE A OIL LEAK THAN MY BAGS POPING OR MY TANK BLOWING UP YEAH BATTERIES SOMETIMES CATCH FIRE BUT THEY DONT BLOW UP THATS WHY WE GOT THE DIS CONNECT TO STOP IT I LOVE HYDROS THER THE BEST I LOVE CRUISING BY SOMEBODY WITH AIRBAGS AND HOPPING MY CAR AND THEY HAVE CO2 TANKS IN THE BACK OF THER TRUCKS AND IM ONLY RUNNING 2 PUMPS AND SIX BATTERIES AND MY SHIT HITS 18 FEET IN THE AIR


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 13 2008, 01:11 PM~10864021
> * AND MY SHIT HITS 18 FEET IN THE AIR
> *


 WOW that must be some type of global record. :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 13 2008, 04:11 PM~10864021
> *ITS OK HYDRAULICS ARE A REAL LOWRIDER NOT BAGS SEE WE ONLY NEED 2 PUMPS AND 6 BATTERIES TO MAKE ARE SHIT FLY BUT AIR BAGS U NEED LIKE 4 CO2 TANKS AND SHIT TO MAKE UR CAR GET UP REAL HIGH I RATHER HAVE A OIL LEAK THAN MY BAGS POPING OR MY TANK BLOWING UP YEAH BATTERIES SOMETIMES CATCH FIRE BUT THEY DONT BLOW UP THATS WHY WE GOT THE DIS CONNECT TO STOP IT I LOVE HYDROS THER THE BEST I LOVE CRUISING BY SOMEBODY WITH AIRBAGS AND HOPPING MY CAR AND THEY HAVE CO2 TANKS IN THE BACK OF THER TRUCKS AND IM ONLY RUNNING 2 PUMPS AND SIX BATTERIES AND MY SHIT HITS 18 FEET IN THE AIR
> *


it only takes a small tank and no pumps to make our shit fly  and if we wanna keep shit hidden scuba tanks work :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

why would we want to hid our shit i love showing my hydraulic off and stuff so why u hidding ur tanks for u embarised lol i love how hydraulic sounds not like bags with all that noise and shit


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

how much PSI does it take for hydraulics to work, 2000psi or more?plus you have to get momentum for the ride to hop five licks or more on the switch.plus cars with hydros rely on the weight of the batteries for hopping.

on air ive seen trucks and cars hop with only 400psi and one click gets up three ft in the air,maybe even more. and the air dumping out is the best part of bags.



and when has a car with hydraulics ever hit 18ft on six batteries.
that comment alone shows how full of shit you really are and how ignorant you are. have you ever seen hoppers? them cars are hitting 80 plus inches on 16 batteries, and piston pumps.so all the hoppers out there are doing something wrong cuz youre hitting 18ft on two basic pumps and six batts, you should go in the hydraulics section and tell all the OG's in there how hydraulics really work and tell them theyre all wrong.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 14 2008, 04:34 AM~10867873
> *why would we want to hid our shit i love showing my hydraulic off and stuff so why u hidding ur tanks for u embarised lol i love how hydraulic sounds not like bags with all that noise and shit
> *


just stating the facts. we can have a plain jane car hit as high as ur shit with out all the extra shit in our trunks


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Its good to hear hydropreacher's personal opinion..... :biggrin: 

I love my homemade Stainless tank! its a little heavier then most, but no rust probs.. 

So there's sth i dont get, with the chroming processes the tank gets submerged in all baths right? so why isnt there a protective layer inside the tank?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 15 2008, 07:10 PM~10875498
> *just stating the facts. we can have a plain jane car hit as high as ur shit with out all the extra shit in our trunks
> *


Nah, dude. Can your shit do *18 ft*???? :wow:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

5th tank ive ever seen ripped open, not calling you a lier however i think there was more than 150 psi in that tank.. there was a guy who had a blazer had a 5 gallon black tank pressure switch went bad compressors ran for two days he was on vacation blew out the windows created bubbles in the metal from the air pressure that type of trunk damage id say was closer to 250-300 or so.. cause it fucked some shit up in those pics plus what you told us..


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I overfilled my girlfriend and now shes flat :biggrin:


----------



## UKAIR-ONE (Mar 28, 2006)

We all should have mechanical blow off valves............

Imagine that shit in the middle of the freeway at 80mph??? :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

who or what company makes a durable and "SAFE" tank? Im running strait nitro, but want to put a couple tanks and compressors in. let me know


----------



## UKAIR-ONE (Mar 28, 2006)

I've started using truck/bus/train airbrake tanks.

Most are rated at 200psi and some train tanks at 300psi.

A little heavier but you cant have it all.


----------

